# How About a Barris Batmobile slot car ?



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*Tom, How About a Barris Batmobile slot car ?*

Now that licensing issues seam to be resolved with the TV Batmobile .(Barris once told me we would never see that car made again.) .Any chance for an ALL NEW tooling Batmobile slotcar ? Maybe for the new chassis?

pictured here the new HOTWHEELS batmobile diecast.:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Now that licensing issues seam to be resolved with the TV Batmobile .(Barris once told me we would never see that car made again.) .Any chance for an ALL NEW tooling Batmobile slotcar ? Maybe for the new chassis?
> 
> pictured here the new HOTWHEELS batmobile diecast.:thumbsup:


would love to see this one and all the rest from batman movies..

Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WOW, when will that be released by Hot Wheels?

I'd LOVE to see AW release a correct Batmobile :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Look up rrr he has a crusader car kit for 26.00 fcb


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> Look up rrr he has a crusader car kit for 26.00 fcb


Yeah, but if AW was to release this it would be half of that....WITH a chassis :thumbsup:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

fordcowboy said:


> Look up rrr he has a crusader car kit for 26.00 fcb


I would like to see this to fit xtraction or new super chassis .either of these would be sweet.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> WOW, when will that be released by Hot Wheels?
> 
> :thumbsup:


try must be out somewhere? They are on ebay now .I seen one bid over 70.00


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd love to see it! But........ Take a look at the die casts low sweeping trunk line relative to the rear axle position. They'll never pull it off in a slot unless it's a 4X4, and then we're right back where we started, Ugh!........................................................... Inspite of the complications, I wanna try a lowrider conversion anyway. What kid doesnt want the first generation Batmobile? Boff! Pow! Kabam!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

A whole Barris line would be awesome. A Tom Daniels line would also be incredible


----------



## Hammerhead1550 (Jan 4, 2007)

Aurora pulled it off with their batmobile, AW could do the same, at least in the tj 
version.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cant help myself!*

Hi Hammerhead! I'm one of those idiot nit pickers that expects a little more.  I'm gonna have to agree to disagree, Aurora's offering came nowhere near the zoopy, sleek, cricket scraper stance of the above pictured diecast. It looked more like something "Alfred" would have driven. :freak: It was high centered and narrow, due in part to the height and length restraints pancake gearplate, and the chassis' axle height positions; as well as the constraints of trying to keep the whole ball of wax somewhere near scale. I'd have to lump it in with the Elva, the 63 split Vette, and the gargantuan VW Beetle. If thats pulling it off? I really dont want to see another morphidyte batmobile. An offering on an XT chassis may relieve some design constraints associated with this low slung 1:1 original. :thumbsup: After seeing this diecast I'd like to revisit the batmobile, install one of my drop axle chassis, and see where I end up. Anybody out there got a suitable Aurora Bat Mobile cull for my R&D project? Help me realize a proper batmobile. Send parts or cash! LOL and LMK....................BH............... Seriously, I do need the body.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

what is the difference that JL made batmobile but they lost the license? was it from dc comic that didnt approve it? and aurora did make barris batmobile... are they both totally different body? i am trying to remember why..

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

You have it correct Wes.
The Barris TV Batmobile and the DC Comics Batmobile were two totally different looking cars...


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

WesJY said:


> what is the difference that JL made batmobile but they lost the license? was it from dc comic that didnt approve it? and aurora did make barris batmobile... are they both totally different body? i am trying to remember why..
> 
> Wes


JL did a 60s comic book car not too bad .The Barris batmobile is the holy grail of batmobiles. Law suits have keep this car from being made (not including bootlegs of course) since the 70s. 
I would like to see it on the new super III chassis .You could have it very low on that chassis.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*batmobile*

I got to see the batmobile and munster coach in person. That is true the orig. batmobile is the holy gral of cars. So much to see and look at on that car. It is the true goru of bat cars. :thumbsup: All the rest are 2nd beat. :wave: 

To the bat cave....

GB


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mrwillygasser and noddaz - thanks for the info.. i do hope hat TL and AW will make the car.

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> A whole Barris line would be awesome. A Tom Daniels line would also be incredible


I agree, no doubt. I have been whining for a Barris/Daniels release for awhile now, I think Toms a little hesitant because a lot of slot guys are racers, and even though it would be fun racing a Dragula car against a Batmobile, the true racers probably wouldn't buy anything from the line.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

two of my favorite cars!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> two of my favorite cars!



Heck yeah, Autorama!!!! I was there that weekend too man......and this past show also


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> the true racers probably wouldn't buy anything from the line.


Ed,
Don't worry, there's enough of us that will be picking up multiple copies of this one if it is ever available again. 

Go ahead Mr. Lowe, make our day.  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hah! So you say...*



sethndaddy said:


> I agree, no doubt. I have been whining for a Barris/Daniels release for awhile now, I think Toms a little hesitant because a lot of slot guys are racers, and even though it would be fun racing a Dragula car against a Batmobile, the true racers probably wouldn't buy anything from the line.


So you say...
I would buy a Dragula and a Batmobile to race against each other...
And I have actually raced an Aurora Batmobile in VHORS racing in the last race of the season a few years ago.  Boy, did that car handle BAD.... lol
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

is there a listing to the cars Tom Daniels has produced? Barris did the Munsters/Dragula, and Batmobile..what else?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I found Toms site with all his car listings, wow. A TON of super cool cars.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Barris cars..*

If you want to check out George Barris cars from TV and past here ya go..Barris Cars 

Enjoy...
Gear Buster

UUmmm I kinda have it in favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Seth... Tom Daniels cars can been seen at Revell.com. He also has his own website. Check them out. I bet you'll recognize a few from your childhood model building days.


----------

